# What to do pigeons rasing babies on my balcony?



## mike111 (May 24, 2004)

Hi, all:

We've got a pair of pigeons who decided to raise babies on the balcony of our apartment. They laid 2 egg, and the eggs hatched about 2 weeks ago. 

The parent pigeons are feeding everyday. We didn't really mind at first, but now the babies are pooping so much. With the warm weather coming up, it won't be pleasant.

I don't have the heart to just throw these baby piegeons out, so I'm wondering if there are adoption agencies that I can call to take the pigeons away.

I'm guessing it'll be at least another 2 months before they can fly.

Any helpful advice? What should I do? is there a way that I can move them out somewhere where the parents can find them?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The pigeons should leave the nest in about 3 weeks time, four at the most. I am certain that our Toronto members will help relocate the babies if absolutely necessary, but it seems a shame as they do no harm and are so much better off with their parents. Pigeon poop dries very quickly and doesn't normally smell but if the poop is a worry you can always just clean the nest and replace it and the babies in exactly the same spot. There is also loft powder which is harmless to pigeons and can be sprinkled on Pigeon poop to stop bacteria breeding it in.

Cynthia

------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

I see you are in Toronto, you can easily take these baby bird up to the Toronto Wildlife Centre in North York. 
They will put the babies in with a flock of young ones and release them in a different area.

I think that would be the best thing to do. Here is the info, contact them and see if they can help, I take sick birds there all the time and they do a really good job!

60 John drury drive. 
Toronto, Ontario
M3K 2B8 
416-631-0662

Mary


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

As Cynthia said, they will be safe and gone inside of four weeks, the poop is water soluble and it has very little smell. All of this effort involving relocation etc. is a poor decision. You will enjoy seeing the birds fly and it will be over before you know it. If you let the birds finish and go, I will come and clean up next month.

[This message has been edited by dano7 (edited May 24, 2004).]


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I totally agree with Dano.. Pigeons grow so fast and it will be over in no time.

If however you have any problems or ever find a sick or injured pigeon or any other animal you can contact the TWC right away.

Mary


----------



## Geranyl (May 13, 2004)

Well, I recently went through the baby pigeon on my balcony situation as well. I found that the mom (especially) does not like the general location of the nest moved. She approved that spot and that's where it's going to stay. However, I found that I could totally change the nesting area and place the baby in new rags or paper towels without any problems. You can change the nest once in a while if you find it's getting a little too poop caked and the parents won't mind. Well, as long as you do that when they aren't around. 

Originally I was dismayed at the pigeon poop on my balcony, but then quickly grew to love my pigeons. I just scrape all the poop off once in awhile and all is good.


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

As most of the others said, I think they should be pretty much left alone. Though bird poop can be messy and not too attractive, it really doesn't have a smell.

If nothing is wrong with the birds and they appear happy..just let them be.


----------



## kcd (May 27, 2004)

I've never talked on a forum before so I'm not sure if I am in the right place to ask my question. Anyway, pigeons have nested in my flower pot on my balcony also and it was really neat getting to watch Benjamin and Asher grow (except Asher died a few days after being born. I think the mother wasn't feeding him). I went out of town for a week and that's when Benjamin learned to fly but to my disappointment when I came home I found 2 more eggs and a different daddy. I was hopping to get rid of the pot once Benjamin flew the coop because I'd like to have my porch back. I used to sit out on it all the time. Will this pattern continue? Also, how can I tell if the pigeon's are male or female. I thought the gray one was a female and the white speckled one the male.


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

They will get a new mate, and they will use a nest again, and they will have multiple clutches. When the next clutch is finished you can take any nesting spot away in a nice way.

The hen sits a great majority of the time - usually overnight until about 11 a.m. The cock will work bankers hours only.

You may be able to use use your porch with the birds on the nest, especially if there is a few feet separating your chair and the birds, especially if they have seen you often. If it is not absolutely claustrophobic, you could introduce yourself to the porch slowly without staring and sit for a while. If they don't fly it will work.


----------

